# Install from Grub with ISO [Contribution]



## jk121960 (Nov 5, 2011)

This is grub2. I am interested in BSD, currently I am Linux Debian. I wanted to check out the Debian BSD distro but it wouldnt install from a USB DVD Rom. I tried all of the Debian solutions with USB's etc and failed then I searched for booting from grub info as that was also one of the debian solutions more or less. I ran across your posts and it gave me some information I was lacking. I modified your examples a little and came up with a working solution.

```
menuentry "Debian BSD 1" {
	echo "Loading ..."
	set isofile=(hd0,7)/debian-6.0.3-kfreebsd-amd64-CD-1.iso
	loopback loop $isofile 
	set root=(loop)
	kfreebsd (loop)/boot/kernel/kfreebsd.gz
	kfreebsd_module (loop)/boot/mfsroot.gz type=mfs_root
	set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/md0
}
```
As seen I put the ISO in a root directory of a hard drive (ext4 fs by the way) and loaded it from there with the grub hard drive reference. 

And thanks for the needed direction from Beeblebrox, bobpaul, macronsfx and Jola

--jerry


----------

